# Help please identifying wood



## wscrivens (Jan 21, 2005)

Here are scans of a pen blank I cut from some "mystery wood" my son found in the scrap bin at a gun store (Along with some gorgeous curly maple and walnut)  It is very hard and dense, and smells like burning rubber when you cut it.  I almost think it's a plastic in the bakelite family based on the smell, but it doesn't behave like any plastic I've used.  A ny ideas what it is?

Walt


----------



## Gary (Jan 21, 2005)

Goncalo Alves maybe? It might help to identify it if you would sand one side and repost the pic.


----------



## pen-turners (Jan 21, 2005)

Might be snakewood without the snake eye pattern.

Chris


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 22, 2005)

It does look like snake wood with our the eyes, but you wouldn't be finding snakewood at a gun shop. I would bet Goncalo Alves as well.


----------



## Old Griz (Jan 22, 2005)

The burning rubber smell and density might make me believe it is desert ironwood.. have never gotten that smell from Gongalo Alves... I know that desert ironwood absolutely stinks when you turn it..


----------



## wayneis (Jan 22, 2005)

Could also be Cocobolo with the orange like that.  Don't really remember it smelling like that though.

Wayne


----------



## woodpens (Jan 22, 2005)

I was thinking Cocobolo also. However, it has that "underground" look like Thuya and Desert Ironwood. The color and figure do look like some Cocobolo I have in my shop.


----------



## wscrivens (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gary_
> <br />Goncalo Alves maybe? It might help to identify it if you would sand one side and repost the pic.



Here are scans of sanded sides and a quick coat of sealer on one half.
I talked to my son (who got the wood for me) about the various suggestions you have made, and he said desert ironwood is frequently used in guns and smells bad when you work it.

Many thanks to all of you!  

Walt


----------



## Gary (Jan 22, 2005)

He is right in that goncalo alves, desert ironwood and cocobolo are all three often used as pistol slabs. I've turned all three, and I do remember that the desert ironwood has a strange ordor to it. Looking at the pics with the sealer, I would bet that is what it is.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 22, 2005)

That was my suggestion as well.  Let's rename it "Stinky HardWood"...[]


----------



## ilikewood (Jan 31, 2005)

I've got both Cocobolo and Chechen that looks just like it.  Both are hard and heavy and have "unique" smells.  Cocobolo almost smells like burnt cinnamon.


----------

